# Snip's Tangy Tuna Salad



## Snip 13 (Mar 7, 2013)

This makes a lovely light supper dish or lunch.

2 cans of tuna chunks drained
1 large tomato chopped
1 small onion finely diced
3/4 of cup of mayonnaise
1 tbsp of light brown sugar
2 tbsps of white grape vinegar
2 chopped pickled jalapeno's
salt and cracked black pepper to taste

Mix all of the above ingredients well and serve with toasted baguettes and crisp lettuce.


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Mar 7, 2013)

Snip 13 said:


> This makes a lovely light supper dish or lunch.



I especially like the jalapeno part...
Do you think it's possible to avoid putting the sugar in, Odette? I can't stand mixing sweet and savory tastes, I'm a barbarian, I know it.

Ciao
Luca


----------



## Snip 13 (Mar 7, 2013)

Luca Lazzari said:


> I especially like the jalapeno part...
> Do you think it's possible to avoid putting the sugar in, Odette? I can't stand mixing sweet and savory tastes, I'm a barbarian, I know it.
> 
> Ciao
> Luca


 
Thanks  And welcome back!

You can leave out the sugar but then I would suggest you use lemon juice instead of vinegar or use only half the amount of vinegar.
I just like the tang that you get from vinegar.
You could also use balsamic vinegar but it turns the salad a weird colour.
The sugar doesn't actually make it sweet, just balances out the flavour.


----------



## CraigC (Mar 7, 2013)

How is your tuna packed, water or oil? I hate tuna in water, but oil packed is getting harder to find here.


----------



## Snip 13 (Mar 7, 2013)

CraigC said:


> How is your tuna packed, water or oil? I hate tuna in water, but oil packed is getting harder to find here.


 
We have tuna packed in sunflower, olive oil or springwater.

I use tuna in olive oil. The tuna in water is too dry. Yuck!


----------



## pacanis (Mar 7, 2013)

And me having made tunafish for lunch yesterday...
It won't be hard to jazz it up with the missing ingredients from this recipe though.


----------



## Snip 13 (Mar 7, 2013)

pacanis said:


> And me having made tunafish for lunch yesterday...
> It won't be hard to jazz it up with the missing ingredients from this recipe though.


 
I think there may actually be a compliment somewhere in this post 
Thanks Pac 
Think you will like this one, I've kinda learned a bit about your taste since joining DC.


----------



## pacanis (Mar 7, 2013)

Snip 13 said:


> I think there may actually be a compliment somewhere in this post
> Thanks Pac
> Think you will like this one, I've kinda learned a bit about your taste since joining DC.


 
Compliment?! I was letting you know that you should have posted this yesterday morning! 

I'm glad now I didn't add those capers yesterday.
What would be a good sub for grape vinegar, or is that what I call wine vinegar?


----------



## Snip 13 (Mar 7, 2013)

pacanis said:


> Compliment?! I was letting you know that you should have posted this yesterday morning!
> 
> I'm glad now I didn't add those capers yesterday.
> What would be a good sub for grape vinegar, or is that what I call wine vinegar?


 
 I'll try harder to keep up with your cooking schedule!

Wine vinegar is fine. Just don't use spirit vinegar (that fake junk) 

White natural (regular) vinegar is usually made from grapes. This would be what we call grape vinegar.

I use this...


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Mar 7, 2013)

Snip 13 said:


> Thanks  And welcome back!



Thanks! 



Snip 13 said:


> You can leave out the sugar but then I would suggest you use lemon juice instead of vinegar or use only half the amount of vinegar.
> I just like the tang that you get from vinegar.
> You could also use balsamic vinegar but it turns the salad a weird colour.
> The sugar doesn't actually make it sweet, just balances out the flavour.



Ok, I'll try it with sugar, I'm following your advice. 

Ciao
Luca


----------



## kadesma (Mar 7, 2013)

CraigC said:


> How is your tuna packed, water or oil? I hate tuna in water, but oil packed is getting harder to find here.


 If you have a Cost Plus World Market you can find oil packed tuna at a great price. They also hav oil packed smoked trout. 
kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Mar 7, 2013)

Snip 13 said:


> Thanks  And welcome back!
> 
> You can leave out the sugar but then I would suggest you use lemon juice instead of vinegar or use only half the amount of vinegar.
> I just like the tang that you get from vinegar.
> ...


 Not if he gets white balsamic it's wonderful and we use it often.
kades


----------



## kadesma (Mar 7, 2013)

Looks good Snip,will give a try but no hot peppers for me my esophagus wont take the heat. but if I can find the jalapenos with no heat something new i gues i'll do that.
kades


----------



## Snip 13 (Mar 8, 2013)

Luca Lazzari said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I don't like sweet food either. Just add a little sugar at a time and taste till you get the right balance for you 
Hope you like it. It's lovely and fresh.

Ciao


----------



## Snip 13 (Mar 8, 2013)

kadesma said:


> Looks good Snip,will give a try but no hot peppers for me my esophagus wont take the heat. but if I can find the jalapenos with no heat something new i gues i'll do that.
> kades


 
Thanks Kades 
If you can't handle the heat just add a few drops of tabasco. I do this when I make it for my kids. It's more for flavour than heat.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Mar 8, 2013)

Sounds delicious...love tuna, thanks Snip


----------



## Snip 13 (Mar 8, 2013)

Kylie1969 said:


> Sounds delicious...love tuna, thanks Snip


 
Thanks Kylie


----------



## Snip 13 (Mar 11, 2013)

Made some of my tuna salad with toast and avocado last night. Very yummy


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Mar 11, 2013)

kadesma said:


> Not if he gets white balsamic it's wonderful and we use it often.
> kades



Since I'm a lucky boy, I currently live in the heartland of Balsamic Vinegar, _aceto balsamico_, and traditional balsamic vinegar, _aceto balsamico tradizionale_,  which is made of the adjoining provinces of Modena and Reggio Emilia, in northern Italy.
In a  couple of weeks I'm visiting an _acetaia_, where they make the real thing. 

By the way, I prefer wine vinegar: every time I eat out I must ask for it, because here they put on your table only the balsamic one...


----------



## Snip 13 (Mar 11, 2013)

Luca Lazzari said:


> Since I'm a lucky boy, I currently live in the heartland of Balsamic Vinegar, _aceto balsamico_, and traditional balsamic vinegar, _aceto balsamico tradizionale_, which is made of the adjoining provinces of Modena and Reggio Emilia, in northern Italy.
> In a couple of weeks I'm visiting an _acetaia_, where they make the real thing.
> 
> By the way, I prefer wine vinegar: every time I eat out I must ask for it, because here they put on your table only the balsamic one...


 
I love most vinegars but white balsamic tastes funny to me. I only use red balsamic and I always look to see if it was made in Modena.


----------

